# First Responder Photo Project



## Destin (Dec 11, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm starting a new personal photography project photographing first responders in my area. As a local volunteer firefighter and paramedic, I'm doing this as a PR/recruitment and retention tool. And let's face it, it's a way to get interesting subjects in front of my camera. I'm starting this thread as a place to continually upload my work on the project to share with TPF without starting new threads regularly.

Just getting started with it right now, but here's the flyer explaining it better:







Updated 1/5/17 with rebranded version of flyer.


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 11, 2016)

That is great! I look forward to the photos to come!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 11, 2016)

Very similar to my Veteran's Portrait Project.  A great lead-in image.  My only thought is that the phrase "lend a helping hand" seems a bit weak.


----------



## Destin (Dec 12, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Very similar to my Veteran's Portrait Project.  A great lead-in image.  My only thought is that the phrase "lend a helping hand" seems a bit weak.



Reading it again I don't disagree. But I'm struggling to rephrase it.. suggestions?


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 12, 2016)

Maybe some play on service? Like "they serve the community regardless of..."


----------



## crimbfighter (Dec 13, 2016)

How about "When you need help they will answer the call regardless of the circumstances..."

Thanks for doing this, I think it's a valuable project. I have done some recruiting photos for my department as we are trying to do anything possible to boost our recruitment and retention. Five years ago we would have 2500+ applicants a year, now we're lucky to top 750. Have you thought more about what you will do with these images you're taking? One of the things I did was use a slogan our department is using and made recruitment artwork out of it. Maybe you could come up with a set of "products" you can offer the various departments where you provide them with the images and they just need to have them printed? I don't know, I'm just spit balling here.. Here's two examples of what I did:

This is a banner image which is used both in print and on the web.




And this is a recruitment card intended to be printed on card stock and handed out by recruiters or any department member, really.


----------



## Destin (Dec 13, 2016)

crimbfighter said:


> How about "When you need help they will answer the call regardless of the circumstances..."
> 
> Thanks for doing this, I think it's a valuable project. I have done some recruiting photos for my department as we are trying to do anything possible to boost our recruitment and retention. Five years ago we would have 2500+ applicants a year, now we're lucky to top 750. Have you thought more about what you will do with these images you're taking? One of the things I did was use a slogan our department is using and made recruitment artwork out of it. Maybe you could come up with a set of "products" you can offer the various departments where you provide them with the images and they just need to have them printed? I don't know, I'm just spit balling here..



Honestly I've not really gotten that far yet. For the time being I'm just trying to get 5-10 shoots under my belt to develop a portfolio specific to the project. Once that's done I may well make up some example promotional materials like what you shared and offer them up to departments. 

One of the largest problems we have in my area, specifically with the volunteer fire service, is that they are run by the "good ole boys" who are typically technologically illiterate and opposed to changing the way they do things. As such, many departments shy away from even having facebook pages or websites. I'm working on it, but it's a slow process to change their minds and prove that it's needed in today's world. 

The paid services in my area (police, some FD, some EMS) don't really have recruitment problems. As such, they don't really have active recruiting programs in place, and it's going to be hard to even get them to agree to do shoots with me.


----------



## Destin (Dec 13, 2016)

Two from today, not exactly thrilled with them. I know this firefighter very well and as such it was extremely laid back.. to the point that taking photos took a back seat to socializing. Nothing wrong with that, but it definitely affected my attention to detail... can't stand how the SCBA pressure readout (plastic thing on his right shoulder) is flipped over. 

1.)





2.)


----------



## crimbfighter (Dec 13, 2016)

I totally understand those challenges, and all I can say, is good luck and keep up with persistence! Eventually people either retire or have an "ah-ha" moment and come around.

I like the images you captured here as art, but I feel like if your goal is recruitment and retention, you might focus on images that say "come work here, it's a great place and a great profession!" What I'm seeing here is the emotionally drained first responder that's been seasoned over many years of seeing things nobody should have to see. That might be a turn off for some who are eager and excited about entering a noble profession. I think seeing smiles and happiness might work better, or action shots rather than static ones. Anyway, that's just my two cents..


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 14, 2016)

I know you're just starting out .... but ... Those two images don't tell the story of service, committment, saving lives, to me.  But that would be my story behind this assignment.  Define your story.

Photography is communications.  As such there isn't much, if any, difference between photographs and the written word. You have an opportunity to the real story of your department.  For me posing just doesn't define realty.


----------



## Destin (Dec 20, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> I know you're just starting out .... but ... Those two images don't tell the story of service, committment, saving lives, to me.  But that would be my story behind this assignment.  Define your story.
> 
> Photography is communications.  As such there isn't much, if any, difference between photographs and the written word. You have an opportunity to the real story of your department.  For me posing just doesn't define realty.



I get that, and I'm working on getting permission to photograph on the fire ground and at scenes/training. But I'm usually there as a responder and not a photographer so that's not really practical. There are plenty of photojournalists in my area doing that style of photography. 

I guess I'm looking at this more of an artistic personal project, and if it can be used to help the departments out then that's a bonus.


----------



## Destin (Dec 20, 2016)

Here's another one, shot yesterday. Not really happy with it, but I only got about 3 frames off after getting set up before they got dispatched on a call and had to take off. Definitely gonna be a re-shoot, but not bad for the 5 minutes I had.


----------



## crimbfighter (Dec 20, 2016)

Not a bad shot. I feel like the angle is too low for this shot. It sorta makes her look large in the torso with no neck. Maybe next time is you want to keep the low angle, have her sit on the side step, shoot in portrait and move in a bit? Just my thoughts. Keep it up!


----------



## Destin (Jan 5, 2017)

New Year, New Theme: For 2017 I have rebranded this first responder project. It is no longer about recruitment and retention (though it will still be used for that, in that I'll give department's copies of the photos to use for advertising, etc). After watching several colleagues battle with job related PTSD and depression throughout 2016, I'm refocusing my project with the goal of drawing attention to these issues. 

There are potential plans to use the project to raise money for the code green campaign in the coming year if it takes off as I hope it will, and possibly even formally partner with them somehow eventually. 

Thank you again to everyone who has followed this thread thus far, I look forward to growing it in the new year!


----------



## Destin (Jan 11, 2017)

Alright guys, first two shoots of the new year and new theme for this project were just completed today. Got to play with some new lighting modifiers (43" Wescott Apollo Orb and grid) and had a ton of fun! I have several more shoots planned for this month with firefighters and paramedics, so new work will be continually posted as it gets done. 

1.)





2.)


----------



## tirediron (Jan 12, 2017)

I like the direction you're going here, but a couple of things occur to me:

1.  In three out of three images, you've got essentially the same pose:  a neutral facial with the subject holding an axe/FE tool on this shoulder.  Given how many cool toys there are on and around a fire truck, I think this needs to be considered.

2.  The background is being ignored.  In the first image (your poster shot) you nailed it.  That image is perfect; just unfocused enough not to compete, but still clearly identifiable, and appropriate.  In the other two on this page...  mehhh.

Looking at 406, there's a big dark area on the windshield of the truck, and then a bright, in-focus background with a ton of distracting elements which really pull the eye away from the subject.  31 is better, but the body of the truck is forming a set of leading lines that pull the eye right to the blank, back wall.  I think in this case, having him seated on the "running board" with the department name on the door visible camera right and resting the FE tool on the ground or running board would have made this a stronger image.

This is a great concept, and i think you're off to a good start, but I think a little more planning and thought will take this from "cool idea" to "Holy **** that's amazing!".

(Oh and getting back to 406 - did his Mummy say it was okay for him to play fireman?)


----------



## Destin (Jan 12, 2017)

tirediron said:


> I like the direction you're going here, but a couple of things occur to me:
> 
> 1.  In three out of three images, you've got essentially the same pose:  a neutral facial with the subject holding an axe/FE tool on this shoulder.  Given how many cool toys there are on and around a fire truck, I think this needs to be considered.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback!

A lot of the problem with the background is that it's freezing out up here so I'm shooting them indoors. In almost all of these shots my back is against the wall and there isn't much room... forcing me to use a wider, slower lens than I'd like and choose less than ideal angles and such. It sucks when you can't carry out the vision you want because of things out of your control. 

I actually asked 406 if he could move the one truck out of the way but he isn't cleared to drive them yet.. mommy hasn't given full permission apparently haha. 

Like I said I've got a few more shoots coming up this month.. I'll make it a point to try and plan out the composition better!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 12, 2017)

Play the hand you're dealt.  Instead of going wide, go tight; waist up, and just a bit of the truck; say the pump panel, door badge, something like that.  I think you'll get a LOT more impact out of them that way.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 12, 2017)

Gary Bernstein was a huge advocate of the Westcott Apollo line of modifiers. He would often use two or three or four of them to light lager sets.

You might see if you could move the light unit a bit farther back, to get a more-even light, and then later, dodge and burn to create the lighting effect you want. In the shot of 406...the front of the truck seems under-lighted, but I see ceiling light, from the shutter speed used I guess.

As Tirediron sai above, "go tight; waist up, and just a bit of the truck; say the pump panel, door badge, something like that. I think you'll get a LOT more impact out of them that way."   I think this is seen in  the shot of #31; that blue light at the top left corner,and the beige wall...draws the eye away. Shows too much of the truck.


----------



## Destin (Jan 15, 2017)

Alright guys, had another go at this today and tried to put some of the advice to work.. tried to clean up the background and shoot tighter, primarily. Shot today with a husband and wife. Tried getting them to do one together, but they didn't want to. The first two are actually being added to the project on my website. The third one was just too cute not to share. 

1.)






2.)





3.)


----------



## Rhee Williams (Feb 1, 2017)

Destin said:


> Alright guys, first two shoots of the new year and new theme for this project were just completed today. Got to play with some new lighting modifiers (43" Wescott Apollo Orb and grid) and had a ton of fun! I have several more shoots planned for this month with firefighters and paramedics, so new work will be continually posted as it gets done.
> 
> 1.)
> 
> ...



@ Destin Great job! Hmm.. Inspiring me to get some projects going too. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## tirediron (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice!  I like these a lot better.  That said, time to start nit-picking!    I think the lights in #1 are just a touch too hot; not bad, and you could probably pull them down in post.  As well, you've cropped a bit of the logo on the truck; not the end of the world, but I would have liked it better were it all complete.  In #2 the lighting is better though the highlights on the helmet and right shoulder could come down a little.  Great background!  My only real nit is her hair...  I can't imagine her running into a fire like that; this makes me think of a model dressed up as a firefighter.  #3 is outstanding and most definitely should be part of the project!  This shows the family side and that there's more to a fireman than just someone in a big hat holding an FET.


----------



## droaingsong (Feb 2, 2017)

#3 is a perfect shot in my view. All others are good too.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 2, 2017)

When is your photsoot with @pixmedic?


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 2, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> When is your photsoot with @pixmedic?


I'm not a firefighter so I don't have all that fancy looking gear 

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## Destin (Feb 2, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> When is your photsoot with @pixmedic?



I'd totally be willing to do one. Could use a few days in Florida where it's warm.. the snow has got me staying inside lately. 



pixmedic said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > When is your photsoot with @pixmedic?
> ...



@pixmedic The project is for all first responders. I'm a Paramedic myself, which was the motivation for this. I'm trying to find PD/EMS to work with for this, but it's hard because they're generally paid agencies around here whereas the FD is mostly volunteer and easier to get access to. 

I'm technically a firefighter too but haven't worn all the fancy gear in a long, long time.


----------



## Destin (Feb 2, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nice!  I like these a lot better.  That said, time to start nit-picking!    I think the lights in #1 are just a touch too hot; not bad, and you could probably pull them down in post.  As well, you've cropped a bit of the logo on the truck; not the end of the world, but I would have liked it better were it all complete.  In #2 the lighting is better though the highlights on the helmet and right shoulder could come down a little.  Great background!  My only real nit is her hair...  I can't imagine her running into a fire like that; this makes me think of a model dressed up as a firefighter.  #3 is outstanding and most definitely should be part of the project!  This shows the family side and that there's more to a fireman than just someone in a big hat holding an FET.



Thanks man! The logo being cropped is driving me nuts as well, but I knew I did it.. it was that or switch to a wide lens and lose my thin DOF.. at the time I opted to maintain the DOF. 

Agreed with her hair, should have had her put it up or put her nomex hood on... live and learn. 

I've added the third photo to the project gallery on my website.


----------



## Granddad (Feb 2, 2017)

This last batch are much better IMHO. The expressions on their faces DON'T look as though the wife just left them and took the dog and all the beer with her. #3 is adorable!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> When is your photsoot with @pixmedic?


He's waiting for the moustache filter to arrive!


----------

